# We had a thread like this before/shut up let me play my game



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I couldn't tell a friend of mine to leave my game alone. Everything I did was wrong or needed to be tweeked. He does this to his wife too when she plays, but today it was to cold for her so I was his partner today. I had a great time yet my game really suffered. What do you do?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Ignore him. That's what I do. Just ignore him. :dunno:

You could maybe ask to see his PGA of America teaching credential. That might get the point across.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I know Rick but its hard to tune him out..the wife is no problem.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

You're too nice, I'd just say something....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just return the favor. If someone wants to to critique my game with out me asking, I start doing the same to them. That usually solves the problem post-haste.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Cajun said:


> You're too nice, I'd just say something....


I know, the down fall of teaching.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> I just return the favor. If someone wants to to critique my game with out me asking, I start doing the same to them. That usually solves the problem post-haste.


I like to but he helps with our junior high golf league.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I like to but he helps with our junior high golf league.


Tell him he'll get detention if doesn't shut up. 

Buck


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I like to but he helps with our junior high golf league.


Well then is his advice helpful to your swing? Most likely it sounds with this individual you are caught between a rock and hard spot. All that's left is to politely explain that he is bothering you. hat or don't golf with him any more.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

You could telling him you are focusing on some changes that the pro who gives you lessons told you to work???? It may be a little whit lie or maynot he doesnt need to know.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Well then is his advice helpful to your swing? Most likely it sounds with this individual you are caught between a rock and hard spot. All that's left is to politely explain that he is bothering you. hat or don't golf with him any more.


He's a great guy with the kids we teach, is fanatical when it comes to the game of golf. he constantly analyzes and I had 18 holes of this. my score was impressive had I played each hole twice. It was worth the phone call to the wife just tp listen to her complain about work.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Along the line of what Luke said, tell him you have enough swing thoughts running around in your head and that he is only adding to your confusion. Then end it with what Luke said about the pro trying to straighten you out. Don't be a victim here.

My father was not a good golfer. I don't think he ever broke 90, but he played with someone like you described. The guy was worse than my dad, but he had a great memory for every golf book or swing tip he ever saw and could preach accurately without being able to put one ounce of it into practice himself. I don't know how my father put up with him all those years, but somehow he did. He would come home complaining about how the guy drove him crazy and my mom would always ask why he kept playing with him. Dad had no answer because they had simply been friends too long.

I repeat, don't be a victim. Golf is there for you to enjoy as much as anyone else with no interference from anyone else.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

amen Dennis


----------

